# Bright red blood - not due on yet



## Hayz

Hi all,

I'm sorry, I'm not sure where this topic should go. Please move if in wrong section.

I'm on the pill and take it regulary although I think I might have missed one earlier this month, (I have alot on at the moment and I take my pills in a funny order - really must stop doing this). 

I'm not due for my period for another week or so until ive finished this current pill packet. Have just been to the loo and when I wiped there was lots of bright red blood. This can't be a period because mine always start of dark brown. It seems to have stopped at the moment but am really scared as it came on all of a sudden.

I have anxiety and of course am thinking the worst. If it carries on obviously I will see a doctor but what if it stops? 

Dunno if it could be implantation bleeding? 


Thanks for anyone's help.


----------



## poppy

Hi Hayz,

Don't panic! By a lot, how much red blood do you mean? Maybe because you missed a few pills, it could have triggered the release of hormones leading to your period coming early. It is possible that it could be implantation bleeding, some women get this about a week after conception when the baby implants in the womb lining. Have you take a pregnancy test? 

If you are still bleeding or are worried, you should phone your GP - they could give you a blood test to determine whether you are pregnant.

xxx


----------



## Hayz

poppy said:


> Hi Hayz,
> 
> Don't panic! By a lot, how much red blood do you mean? Maybe because you missed a few pills, it could have triggered the release of hormones leading to your period coming early. It is possible that it could be implantation bleeding, some women get this about a week after conception when the baby implants in the womb lining. Have you take a pregnancy test?
> 
> If you are still bleeding or are worried, you should phone your GP - they could give you a blood test to determine whether you are pregnant.
> 
> xxx

thank you so much for your reply. Well it was a lot when I wiped (TMI!) as in quite a bit of the tissue covered but stopped after about a min. I went to watch some tv and then went to check after about half hour and nothing but a tiny bit of darker blood. Seem to have stopped bleeding alltogether now..

does that happen if you miss a couple of pills then? I was wondering if that was the cause. I got 3 more tablets to take before I stop for my 7 days and get my period. 

No havent taken a test as I think I'm pregnant most months and drive my OH mad lol This has never happened before though which is why I was worried. If I continue to bleed tommorow then I'll give the gp a call.


----------



## calm

I am like you and always start my period with brown discharge, but every now and again I start with bright red blood. Its very possible you have just come on all at once and early. Hope you find out soon and can put your mind at rest X


----------



## fuffyburra

I missed a couple of pills one month and I got a random bleed, then it stopped and I got a lighter period than normal at the correct time. I'd test if the witch doesn't show up though, just in case! Hope you get the result you want :) xx


----------



## poppy

I am not too sure about the pill thing, I haven't been on the pill for about ten years (I had to come off them due to having a couple of focal migraines) but I remember from when I was on them, that doctors told you could skip a period (like when you were going on holiday)by taking packs back to back - so I would imagine by stopping taking a few for a few days, it could trigger your period. I am not sure about that though, maybe you could look at the information sheet with your pack of pills or google information about it.

As for the implantation bleeding, it sounds promising as you seem to be in the middle of your cycle.

Good luck! I hope you get your BFP!

xxx


----------



## Hayz

Thanks for all the replies. It seems to have stopped all together now which is a bit weird...


Poppy, thanks but I'm more hoping i'm not! It's not the right time at the moment as we are trying to save up a deposit for a place of our own. We currently don't live together. Altough if I was then obv we would be happy and have to cope. xx


----------



## AshleyNichole

GL hun I am kind of in the same boat as u...I missed like 4 pills, but I have not had a bleed I am just having some serious cramping pains on my left side and lower back pain, I tested negative for a UTI coz I thought that's what it was...But no...so IDK what it is......AF is not due until 2/27 GL hun keep us posted! :)


----------



## Hayz

thanks for all your replies :) 

No more blood at all since it happened which is very strange.. but not getting any signs that I could be pregnant so really don't think I am.

probably like you girls said, missing a pill and then bleeding for a bit. xxxx


----------

